# Bone cancer? Help!



## aliasmel (Dec 14, 2008)

When I got my horse years ago he was givin to me for the fact he had a smallish lump on his head....fast foreward to this time last year and it got HUGE like really big,the vets decided they didnt know what it was and just cut it off,they said it could be cancer but once they hacked his head apart they decided NOT to send a biopsy away.....

Anyway fast foreward to this week and I went to see him and he has a HUGE lumo under his eye,its hard and made of bone (like the last one) and he has another one comming up on the other side of his head.

There was no explination for the first lump or any of these lumps.
He is not sick or anything,still holding condition well bit I am really thinking its bone cancer....
Why would these lumps just come out of no where?

I really wish the vet had of done the biopsy on him.
If it gets any bigger the lump under his eye eventually it will close his eye up and im thinkign he will need to be put to sleep as it seems to be an ongoing thing.

he has no lumps anywhere else...just his head and they are made of bone.
What else could it be??


----------



## Misty'sGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

That is really freaky... I've never heard of anything like that before. I'd suggest you get the vet back immediately and demand a biopsy this time, because at least if you know what's going on then you can look into treatments. Best of luck, and I hope he'll be okay x


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

You need to have a biopsy so you know with certainty what's going on. If you've had this horse for a long time I doubt the initial lump was a bone cancer. Bone cancer tends to spread quickly. 

Sometimes an injury can become calcified. Has he had any recent injuries at the location where he now has bump?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I can't help you out on diagnosis, you need a vet for that. I will send up a little prayer for your horse that it is something non life threatening


----------



## Ryle (Jul 13, 2007)

Joshie nailed it. It's time to get a biopsy done and determine what is going on.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Wow i've never heard of anything like that happening.. I would get a vet out there ASAP and get a biopsy... Keep us posted!

Best wishes


----------



## Bianchiast (Nov 12, 2008)

maybe just fatty tumor,,is it hard or soft


----------



## Summer08 (Dec 5, 2008)

I have seen horses get sarcoids both under on on top of the surface of their skin they are hard and feel like bone, though they are not. Those are a type of cancer that is somewhat treatable if caught earlier enough, although it can't be stopped, just slowed. We had good luck adding 2-3 years usinng a home made salve. The posts above are right though, get it biopsied and diagnosed, whatever it is. Don't loose heart if they tell you its cancer, and don't give up, there are treatments for almost anything a horse can get, a good vet will help you find what will work.


----------



## kation (Dec 24, 2008)

*I have the same problem in my Horse!*

I read your post and it sounds exactly like what my horse has. It started out as a large hard lump on the bone that is long and narrow that goes along the side of the horse's face and stops under the eye. The lump was located on that bone just under the eye. The mare swings her neck like a giraffe when she is impatient and I "Assumed" she smacked herself and that is why the lump was there. It never went away. Instead, it changed shape and sort of flattened out and spread along the bottom of her eye socket. She has no discharge from her eye and the eye itself seems unaffected. The vets also "assumed" she smacked herself and was not alarmed. I have always had a pit in my stomach because I felt very strongly that it wasn't right. Then, about two months ago, she got another lump, only this one is located on the bridge of her nose. (The hard bridge of her nose half way between her eyes and muzzle) this lump started off the size of a grape and has now grown to the size of a golf ball. Also, very hard like bone. The vet took xrays yesterday, a small biopsy and some blood work. One of the things they are trying to rule out is Valley Fever (Fungal Infection) which is prevalent here in AZ to dogs and humans, and occasionally, equines. The radiograph of the first lump does look a bit suspicious for cancer. They may need to do a bigger biopsy to tell. I will update you if you would like on our prognosis. I pray to God it is something treatable because I absolutely love this mare. She's one of those once in a life time equine partners. She's a 15 year old Saddlebred. Cindy


----------



## Summer08 (Dec 5, 2008)

If you have a college with an equine center in your state, or nearby, horses with cancer, of a number of types, can seek treatment, sometimes for much less than a private vet would charge. I've personally seen horses with bone and eye cancer survive 3-7 years longer than good vets predicted they good due to the help of research and love. Remember, your horse will know when you are worried about her, and as her contition gets painful or hard for her, you need to give her your strength to help her be strong.
Give them a purpose to life. If that is a daily workout and weekly ride great, if its managing the pasture and standing for a daily brushing, okay, but if they think what they do serves a purpose to you, any horse seems to want to fight harder. Knowing a sickness is going to take your best friend is terrible, but remember, you knew you'd out live them when they came to you, and they didn't. They don't need to know now. Enjoy your wonderful friend in whatever way you can for as long as you can, then don't be afraid to tell them its okay when you realize its not in their bet interest to keep fighting for you.
Good luck in your struggle, and I wish you the best of a long time with your horse


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

What is your horse eating? If a horse is fed a Calciumhosphorus ratio less than 1:1 calcium is mobilized from bone and replaced with a hard fibrous connective tissue and usually manifest itself in the head... Its called nutritional secondary hyperparathyroidism or "Big Head". It also fits your timeline because it usually takes about 6-12 months to effect your horse depending on how deficient in Phosphorus your horse is... 

Just a thought.. it wouldn't hurt to ask your vet about it though.


----------



## sempre_cantando (May 9, 2008)

yes - what starlinestables said! I was reading this topic but I couldn't remember what it was called! So ask your vet and let us know how it goes.


----------

